# Attention SMers: Spoiled Maltese is getting more . . .



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Moderators! 

Celeta (StevieB ) and Laura (LuvMyBoys) have agreed to join Lynn, Erin, Kat and me as part of the Super Mod team! (Boy, doesn't that make us sound . . . well, I'm not sure what it makes us sound!) :w00t: Anyway, Yung will be getting them set up with their super powers over the next few days, and they will be joining the four of us who are already part of the Moderator team in supporting this wonderful online community.

Celeta and Laura - we are absolutely thrilled you've agreed to do this! :chili:

SMers - please welcome our new Mods! :aktion033:

Maggie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laura and Celeta -- thank you so much for being so willing to help. I'm so happy that you're on the "Team". :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Girls, thanks for helping keep this site moderated! We really need all this info for our sweet furbabies and our sanity!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!!!!! Celeta and Laura will be awesome mods! Does that make Steve and Dusty and jasper supermod-dogs?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool! welcome new mods!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I will have super powers? That could be very scary...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I will have super powers? That could be very scary...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do we have to wear tights?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How about wearing the same outfit that that Wonder Woman wore? That's a pretty cool ensemble....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

StevieB said:


> I will have super powers? That could be very scary...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





LuvMyBoys said:


> Do we have to wear tights?



Congratulations Laura and Celeta, you two will make wonderful moderators!!!! I don't know about the tights, that would probably be quite uncomfortable and warm considering it's almost summer, but maybe you could get some cool capes to wear. Hey Celeta, maybe you can work your magic for some cool capes. 

Oh Lord, now i have the "Underdog" theme song going through my head. Hear i come to save the day...

:happy::happy::happy: :drinkup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

WOOT! Gratz everyone


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:cool!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yahoooooooo:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I want a Mask that gives me super powers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats, ladies!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

I am too new to know any of you Ladies but got to say I just love this sight and have gained so much knowledge so Thank-You everyone for all your hard work and Congrats to the new lady team!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you. You will both do a great job!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats......great choice for new (additional) mods! 

*I dis wants to know if anebody wides a bwoom? ~Sassy


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Two of my very favorite people here :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's the MOD SQUAD. :chili::chili: Love the new additions. Congrats, Laura and Celeta. :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see what their super powers are...leaping new topics with aplomb... and a peach. :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

StevieB said:


> I will have super powers? That could be very scary...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, but the things we can do . . .



LuvMyBoys said:


> Do we have to wear tights?


Good lord NO!!!!!!!



The A Team said:


> How about wearing the same outfit that that Wonder Woman wore? That's a pretty cool ensemble....


Not even going there with that one!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> *I dis wants to know if anebody wides a bwoom? ~Sassy


I know people who think I ride a broom! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet Marti Todd could whip up some fine capes and masks!!! :HistericalSmiley: Congrats ladies!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats Laura and Celeta. :aktion033:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Do we have to wear tights?





mysugarbears said:


> Congratulations Laura and Celeta, you two will make wonderful moderators!!!! I don't know about the tights, that would probably be quite uncomfortable and warm considering it's almost summer, but maybe you could get some cool capes to wear. Hey Celeta, maybe you can work your magic for some cool capes.
> 
> Oh Lord, now i have the "Underdog" theme song going through my head. Hear i come to save the day...
> 
> :happy::happy::happy: :drinkup:





MoonDog said:


> I bet Marti Todd could whip up some fine capes and masks!!! :HistericalSmiley: Congrats ladies!


Those are all really good suggestions. It would be awesome if we could attend nationals next year and show up in our tights and capes waving our foam fingers. You guys would be so intimidated.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you ladies for joining the "Mod-Squad"!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:chili::chili: I know you ladies will leave no stone unturned in your quest for Supermoderateradum :chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Those are all really good suggestions. It would be awesome if we could attend nationals next year and show up in our *tights* and capes waving our foam fingers. You guys would be so intimidated.



Since the Nationals will be in June, you might want to forgo the tights and maybe go with fishnet stockings instead. :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl::smrofl: :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Since the Nationals will be in June, you might want to forgo the tights and maybe go with fishnet stockings instead. :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl::smrofl: :w00t:


Now that would be worth the price of a long-distance ticket from Austria---just to see!!!!!:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations to the new Mods and thank you all for the work you do!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats and thank you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeahhh!!!! Thanks yall  !


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Should I be scared? Love you guys.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Ladies!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Should we congratulate you? :brownbag::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats and thanks to all the mods for the job that they do!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, how come I wasn't asked. Lol. Could you imagine? Get lost, you're fired. Lol


Congratulations, girls!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoooxoo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats to all of you! You will all add such greatness to a wonderful place with caring and loving people. Thank you!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I will have super powers? That could be very scary...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You already have super powers...powers to make us laugh, powers to me us fly in the sky, just by looking at your beautiful face. Yes, you are one super power woman. Use your power wisely, to do good:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Do we have to wear tights?


Yep, royal blue tights. I trust you will not be moderating the use of four letter words...such as love, help, icky, peeu, yuck, and blah? 

Go Laura!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow!! Congrats ladies!! I'm so thrilled for you both!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey the more the merrier!!! Welcome aboard............... so what kind of magic powers did y'all come with????? If I turn in to a mouse who do I blame ??????????? LOL LOL LOL!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So late in my congratulations to our wonderful new super moderators ... thank you so much ladies for all you do!:tender:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm late, but welcome to the new moderators!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm late here , but I still wanted to officially congrats & welcome you ladies to SM mods :grouphug: thanks to what u did so far and what you'll continue to do Mod'ing SM :hugging:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm also late in saying congrats ladies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking forward to knowing all of you! :aktion033:


----------

